# Unhandled exception GTA Vice City



## Dillio

Whenever I click on the GTA Vice City icon, an error message immediatly comes up that says: "Unhandled exception: c0000005 At address: 00652f30" The game worked fine for a long time, and this happens all of the sudden. Does anybody know how to fix this?


----------



## tnik

un-install and re-install..


----------



## Dillio

I was hoping to avoid that, because I have a save file that I dont want to lose... But if I must.


----------



## tnik

find out what file the 'save' file is, back that up (move it to another directory) then uninstall and reinstall


----------



## Dillio

reinstalling didn't work, i get the same exact error.


----------



## tnik

did you just re-install it or did you un-install it then re-install it?


----------



## Dillio

the installer asked me to uninstall it before i could reinstall, so yes.


----------



## tnik

Strange.. Im going to ask to move this thread to the gamer section, they might be of more help..


----------



## McTimson

Read and do everything in this thread. If nothing works, post back with a dxdiag report.


----------



## Piringa

The unhandled exeption sounds farmiliar. I got that when I installed the wheell mod thing. The problem was that I had 2 different wheel mods. Have you installed any hacks or patches?


----------



## Dillio

I did every thing in that post, and I have not used any cheats or hacks. About the dxdiag report, do you want the whole thing, because it is quite lengthy, or are there certain parts we don't need. These are my general system specs:

Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600)(2600.xpclnt_qfe.021108-2107)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: VIA694
System Model: AWRDACPI
BIOS: Award Modular BIOS v6.00PG
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+, MMX, 3DNow, ~1.6GHz
Memory: 512MB RAM
Page File: 192MB used, 1059MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS.000
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0b (4.09.0000.0902)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.0001.0902 32bit Unicode

Card name: NVIDIA GeForce2 MX/MX 400
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip type: GeForce2 MX/MX 400
DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0110&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_B2
Display Memory: 64.0 MB
Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200


----------



## Guest

uninstalling and reinstalling wont make u lose ure save file


----------



## tuffguy

You might try reducing your sound acceleration. There are plenty of things that can cause this kind of error. More than likely it's a hardware or driver issue. Check your device manager list for any exclamation or question marks. Also if you had to change any bios settings in the past to get something to work you might check to see if they returned to default for some reason. 
Saved games are stored in My Documents>GTA Vice City User files. It doesn't matter how many times you uninstall/reinstall they'll still be there ready to use when you get the problem sorted out. Check your hard drive for errors. Might be a slight chance your paging file is located on a bad area of the drive. Have you installed any hardware or software since the last time you ran Vice City?


----------



## Dillio

Nothing wrong in the device manager. I havn't done anything with my bios. I have installed plenty of software since vice city. I'll try defragmenting the disks, see if that does anything.


----------



## AlexDemidov

I have the 00652f30 exception, too. I use GTA Vice City under Win XP. The problem only happens when I try to run the program as a restricted user.
If I run GTA as Administrator or Admin with full rights, it works well.
I have investigated the situation a little bit, and I'm sure - those are not rights for disk or registry access, but some else rights...


----------



## Dillio

Defragmenting the disk didn't work.


----------



## Viking_bh

I think i founded a solution, worked for me! Open the game, ( i hope at least this is working ). ALT + TAB, task manager, change your game priority to HIGH. Return to game. That's it. If you're using win95/98/ME, change the priority of DDHELP.EXE to normal too. Please answer if this tip worked for you guys!!!


----------



## AlexDemidov

The proplem is I cannot launch the game at all. The exception raises _immediately_ when I click the program icon.


----------



## grayson_seah

can u help me i have this message when i try to uninstall and install the gta vice city!!!


----------



## -1942-

Try deleting (or moving) the gta_vc.set file in ur save folder and run the game.


----------



## hellsbelle

I was having the same problems, uninstalled a gazillion times, then I uninstalled entire MSOFFICE and then reinstalled GTA and no problems. so try uninstalling that!


----------



## tarpaper

AlexDemidov said:


> The proplem is I cannot launch the game at all. The exception raises _immediately_ when I click the program icon.


I am having the same problem... haven't been able to start the game yet


----------



## tarpaper

how is msoffice related to all this? :S


----------



## Rosebullet69

i also got the c0000005 exeption... and i tryed what AlexDemidov said and it worked for me... but its not the fact that u dont have full rights... im an admin on both accounts but it only works on the default... but my address of the exception was 0064295f.. anyways... hope i could be of help... probly not lol :-| - will look into the reason behind this and reply soon... ish...


----------



## Cheesendmac

i can get into the game but right up to starting a new game unhandled exception btw i copy and paste the game onto my pc from a usb stick


----------



## PleaseHelpMeSoon

it says unhandeled execption and i have no idea wat to do i just wanna play gta is tht so complicated  please some1 help me


----------



## bonethug

I agree with the guy saying above that uninstalling and then installing the game will somehow solve the problem i had the same error which happeneds everytime after playing game for about say 5 mins then messege pop up saying....UNHANDLED EXCEPTION...but i saw that before i was using cheats with game n now i try dnt so may be these cheats n mods play some role in that//


----------

